# brauche das Rezept für Eingelegte rotaugen?!



## der Nachwuchs (24. Oktober 2007)

hallooooooo...

ich habe letztens etwas über rotaugen gesehen.. dasss man die auch in so einer essiglacke mit wasser und hollunderbeeren und noch anderen gewürzen einlegen kann.. kann mir jemand das genaue rezept geben...

.. ich bedanke mich schon mal vielmals..


----------



## hotte50 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: brauche das Rezept für Eingelegte rotaugen?!*

wenn Du die Rotaugen gebraten hast, kannst Du die in die gleiche Lake legen wie bei der Herstellung von Bratheringen.

Musst hier mal nach Rezepten für Bratheringe suchen. Sind genug vorhanden.

Ansonsten findest Du hier unten jede Menge Rezepte speziell für Rotaugen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92394


----------



## angel.maus (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: brauche das Rezept für Eingelegte rotaugen?!*

Nabend 
also ich mach das lieber mit Rotfedern schmeckt besser.

Am besten die Fische säubern in Mehl wälzen und in Magarine 
goldgelb anbraten.
Die abgekühlten Fische in einen Sud aus Wasser +Essig+Zwiebeln+Senfkörner +Salz ca 4 Tage stehen lassen.

Also ist jedenfalls mein Rezept und das ist schon Jahre erprobt.

Guten Hunger 

angel.maus


----------



## muddyliz (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: brauche das Rezept für Eingelegte rotaugen?!*

Sieh mal hier http://freenet-homepage.de/ernst-spangenberger/rezepte.htm#sauer nach, da hast du mehrere Rezepte zur Auswahl. Mein Favorit ist die Rotwein-Lake.


----------



## Fischpaule (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: brauche das Rezept für Eingelegte rotaugen?!*



angel.maus schrieb:


> Am besten die Fische säubern in Mehl wälzen und in Magarine
> goldgelb anbraten.
> Die abgekühlten Fische in einen Sud aus Wasser +Essig+Zwiebeln+Senfkörner +Salz ca 4 Tage stehen lassen.



mmmmh, da läuft einen ja das Wasser im Mund zusammen..

#h


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: brauche das Rezept für Eingelegte rotaugen?!*

Kann Dir ein Video zum Thema mailen. #h


----------



## der Nachwuchs (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: brauche das Rezept für Eingelegte rotaugen?!*

die ganzen Infos reichen mir schon... trotzdem vielen dank für die memühungen...


----------



## Der_rheinangler (11. März 2008)

*AW: brauche das Rezept für Eingelegte rotaugen?!*

mein ihr, das schmeckt wenn mana cuh brassen stücke so sauer einlegt?


----------

